# modify dewalt tough system



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TunToy07 said:


> So I received a dewalt tough system as a gift and had an idea for the small box. I want to use it to hold my 20v drill/sawzall/charger and batteries. I'm wanting to come up with some way to keep them in place inside. Possibly by strategically placing some sort of pins or brackets around the tools? I don't really want to use foam.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas about what kind of hardware to use or anything?
> 
> I'll try to post a picture of what I'm thinking


Welcome,...:thumbup:

You might look through this thread lot's of ideas there..http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/elecapp79-2785/


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome,...:thumbup:
> 
> You might look through this thread lot's of ideas there..http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/elecapp79-2785/


Hazing the new guy Harry? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Hazing the new guy Harry? :laughing:


Chit I put up the wrong link:blink::blink::laughing::laughing:

Sorry... this is the right one..http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/tool-bag-photos-3679/


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I would get some sheets of Kydex and heat them with a toaster oven or heat gun then mold around a wooden form. Make them L shaped so you can pop rivet them to the box. You would only need a couple in strategic places and they won't break.

Like this.


----------



## TunToy07 (Jan 22, 2012)

Haha, Thanks but I've spent a fair bit of time browsing that particular thread in the past. But the only posts with the dewalt tough system just have power tools thrown in, where this is more what I have in mind, the red dots being pins or brackets of some sort keeping the tools in place.









(also I should note that these aren't the tools that I'm actually going to use in here they are just what I have at home. The 20v hammer drill is smaller than the 18 and I'm still waiting for the sawzall to arrive.)

If the batteries fit well In the yellow bins that came in there I could rivet a couple of those in place alongside the charger.


----------



## TunToy07 (Jan 22, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> I would get some sheets of Kydex and heat them with a toaster oven or heat gun then mold around a wooden form. Make them L shaped so you can pop rivet them to the box. You would only need a couple in strategic places and they won't break.
> 
> Like this.


Nice, I've never heard of that stuff before, looks like its exactly what i'm looking for


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TunToy07 said:


>


Dewalt does sell a pre-molded hard case for those. It's for kit DC759CA:


----------



## TunToy07 (Jan 22, 2012)

Big John said:


> Dewalt does sell a pre-molded hard case for those. It's for kit DC759CA:


Thanks, but the reason I want to use the tough case is its much smaller and with the flip down part I can store everything for those tools (blades, drill bits, hole cutters) in one convenient box.


----------

